# Are these lice eggs



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think so because those would need the time and conditions to get on there, and lice lay their eggs on skin/feather shafts.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

What is it then? I can brush it off with my hand. I dusted everyone and the coop, nesting boxes etc.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I thought i saw this somewhere and it was parasite eggs but cant find the link


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Excess calcium deposits.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I've had that on my eggs before and since i usually get my eggs right after there laid I thought they were calcium dots or something like Nm said


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They come off as soon as i touch them. Ive never had an egg like this


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Agree with NM156


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok thank you!


----------

